# Pre War Schwinn Motorcycle, Original, Just Saved From The Junk Yard



## antque (Apr 29, 2019)

This bike was just uncovered from a house clean out in New York State, it was being taken to the metal recycling center, the person stopped buy a local junk shop to ask the owner if there was anything on the truck he might want. He picked out a few items and the bike was one of them, He kept the bike a few weeks and decide to sell it and posted it on Facebook. I discovered it and contacted the guy and then all the fireworks started. Within 20 minutes he had several messages, mine happen to be local to him, he contacted me and we made a deal and i drove 2 hours to get the bike. Once I got there he asked what is this bike? I asked why? he said so much interest, The bike wasn't cheap but fair and he had higher offers, he kept his word and sold me the bike, he said he was not concerned he paid nothing for it. Just dumb luck getting this bike and being able to get there with the cash the same day. Thanks for looking.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2019)

Awesome. Yup, saw this posted & a few guys who were a lil ticked they didn't get it. You snooze, you lose! Congrats on an amazing find!

@Maskadeo


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 29, 2019)

Price on that made it a no brainer.  Congrats.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2019)

Great score! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 29, 2019)

badasssss


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 29, 2019)

this one was rescued...how many are going to the landfills still? fantastic story! beautiful bike.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 29, 2019)

Beautiful survivor! Can’t believe someone would even think to scrap that!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 29, 2019)

Amazing...


----------



## Kato (Apr 29, 2019)

Holy Toledo !!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice!
Enjoy the Ride


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 29, 2019)

Sometimes no amount of planning can replace dumb luck. Congrats on a fantastic bike!


----------



## Brutuskend (Apr 29, 2019)

don't know what you paid for it but im thinking it was a great deal at TWICE the price. How come I can never stumble across deals like this???!!!


----------



## antque (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the positive responses, I was excited to find such a bike and be able to buy it, it was the type of deal if I didn't get in the car and drive immediately I would have lost it, thanks


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 30, 2019)

Just knowing what almost happened to it makes it all the more special.

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2019)

I WILL SAY IT AGAIN FANTASTIC!
ONE YEAR ONLY 1936, THE FIRST YEAR OF LOCKING FORK!
AND A NO GILL TANK!
AMAZING SAVE!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 30, 2019)

Proof that they are still out there stashed away... love these stories!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 1, 2019)

Great save, great story behind it as well!


----------



## Mymando (May 1, 2019)

Awesome bike,luck is a word more so for the fact that is going to be out of the scrap metal recycler and risen again! You did good sir!


----------



## partsguy (May 2, 2019)

I love these stories! It’s amazing what people still toss to the crusher!

I saw a Facebook post about a complete, green Radiobike that got dragged from the scrapyard.


----------



## SLM (May 2, 2019)

That's amazing !  I makes us all wonder how many Pre-War old bikes like this are in basements/garages  waiting to be discovered.  My Autocycle was in the basement of my uncles for 40 years plus until he passed away and we recovered it before the house was vandalized in Detroit.


----------



## whizzerbug (May 2, 2019)

one mans junk another mans treasure


----------



## Euphman06 (May 2, 2019)

Holy smokes! That's a treasure right there. Of course none of us can look at that and see scrap metal, but it's amazing to see how others view some of these bikes as just old throw away stuff. So how many offers through PM did you get on here so far?


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 2, 2019)

Amazing bike and a great story. Out of curiosity, what's a one-year-only rig like this worth approximately ?


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2019)

Happy for you! So Kool...


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2019)

Nice save!
I’ve got a Shelby Airflo that was slated for the trash.
Sometimes, it’s just easier to throw it away, than to find somebody who wants it.
I used to have people complain about our city not recycling it’s waste, because we didn’t have the homeowners separate their trash.
I would tell them, “believe me, it all gets recycled” if there’s any money to be had in all of that garbage, it gets pulled out and recycled at the sorting center.
There’s no way a bike like that was going to be pulverized.
Those guys make it their business to know what is truly trash and what is not.
That Leroy Hartung auction a few years ago was a classic example of that.
He never delivered anything that was any good to the crusher.
Congrats on the nice find.
It always adds a little extra meaning, when you know, that one was pulled out of the trash.
This one is my pulled from the trash find.



It seems to be loving its second lease on life.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2019)

Here is another Shelby that was set out on the curb for trash day. Luckily it, too, was saved from the scrap heap and has a happy place in Georgia. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 2, 2019)

even if it were only worth 20 bucks who would just toss a cool old bike like that?


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 2, 2019)

I know this is going to sound stupid and anthropomorphic, but imagine if you were that bicycle. 
Most likely it was a Christmas or birthday present, or possibly the original owner worked saving up the money to buy it. They weren't inexpensive and it would have been a major purchase. 
It was cared for, maintenanced and enjoyed. Then at some point for whatever reason tucked away some place and all but forgotten.
Then that pivotal day occurs when someone deems it as useless old garbage.
So one day through someone's eyes it's a thing of beauty. 
Time passes and it becomes the equivalent of yesterday's trash.
Lucky for the bike it gets a new owner who sees and appreciates that original beauty.




Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## antque (May 2, 2019)

I've had several PM's about what I would take for the bike, as for now I'm just looking at it and enjoying the bike, I never thought I would ever have a chance to get a fresh find motorbike in this condition, as to selling it, I have to think long and hard, thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 2, 2019)

When I was at Ann Arbor last week a guy came up to me and said he had 1936 Cycleplane that’s been in his family the whole time on a hook, had no idea what it was worth ( Until Bob U and I started bidding on it!) never heard of the CABE, I gave him a ton of info and my phone number and let him ride my Motorbike around . Took his phone number. As soon as he left another person came up and said his family bought a 1937 Motorbike new and in 1967 they were throwing junk in the curb of Detroit and it was thrown in the pile, he was young, but went down and pulled it off the pile. He still has it, again never heard of the CABE, but still loves  the bike. I gave him my number and he said he thought it was worth no more than $1k. They’re still out there!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 2, 2019)

My childhood Schwinn panther was kicked to the curb by my folks when I went in the army. Came back and it was gone-no explanation-gone.


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2019)

Unfortunately, I think that happened a lot.
One of the guys I worked with, served in Operation Desert Storm, and when he got back home, his dad had tossed his 1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5.
He loved that bike and talked about how disappointed he was in his dad for doing that.
I tried to find him a replacement, but he said, that it wasn’t about that.


----------



## redman007 (May 3, 2019)

Did you tell the gentlemen what it was when he asked?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2019)

HURRAY!!!


----------



## antque (May 3, 2019)

I didn't have to by time I had arrived to pick up the bike he had over 20 messages and higher offers, He was shocked at all the interest in a bike that he thought nothing of. He told me this was a $3500 bike and he didn't care because he was making a bundle on it.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 3, 2019)

Nice save form the scrap pile!! I found a Colson once out isn’t he trash and it was minty fresh!!!


----------

